# What do you call it/how do you say it?



## Aunt Marg (Aug 15, 2020)

Came across an older thread topic related to words that make people recoil, which prompted me to post this thread topic related how we say certain things/refer to certain things as...

 Wash cloth or wash rag?
 Slippers or houseshoes?
 Shorts or short pants?
 Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat?
 Fridge or refrigerator?
 Freezer or deep-freeze?
 Oven or stove?
 Pantry or cupboard?
 Telephone or phone?
 Supper or dinner?
 Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes?
 Pants, slacks, trousers?
 Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons?
 Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties?
 Kleenex or tissue?
 Soda or pop or cola?
 Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes?
 Family room, den, living room, rumpus room?
 Dishtowel or tea-towel?
 Dishcloth or dishrag?
 Washing machine or washer?
 Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)?
 Crib or cot?
 Soother or pacifier?
 Cloth diapers or cotton diapers?
 Diaper pin or safety pin?
 Diaper pail or diaper bucket?
 Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers?
 Bathroom, washroom, powder room?
 Toilet training or potty training?
 Long-johns or long-underwear?
 Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)?
 Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling?
 Grocery store or supermarket?
 Coffee, java, mud, brew?
 Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey?
 Garbage or trash?
 Trash-can or garbage pail?
 Toilet paper or bathroom tissue?
 Chocolate bar or candy bar?
 Pancakes or flapjacks?
 Rubberband or elastic-band?
 Shopping cart or buggy?
 Clothesline or wash-line?
 French fries, chips, fries?


----------



## peppermint (Aug 15, 2020)

I'll try...It's too much here, though...wash cloth, slippers, Shorts, Couch, Refridge, Freezer,  oven and stove....phone, dinner, sneakers,  slacks, stocking's, phone, coffee, grocery store, garbage, garbage pail, toilet paper, chocolate bar, pacakes, Rubberband, Shopping cart, clothesline,
French fries...Watchamacallit, potty training, Bathroom, diaper's, safety pin, spanking,


----------



## Kadee (Aug 15, 2020)

Soother or pacifier?....Dummy 
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers?  ...Nappy 
Diaper pin or safety pin? ....Safety Pin  
Diaper pail or diaper bucket?.....Nappy Bucket 
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? ...... Pilchers 
Bathroom, washroom, powder room?......Bathroom ....and we call the toilet just that NOT  the bathroom   
Toilet training or potty training? ....Toilet training 
Long-johns or long-underwear? ....Long johns ...bought some yesterday.
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue?.....Loo paper / toilet paper ....why would you need it in the bathroom that’s where we shower/ bath 

in some states of Australia some call things different names ..one example is a South Aussie friend who was born / raised in Queensland calls a suit case a PORT ...I call it a case ..
I was born in NSW where we called a bitumen road a metal road cause they use what known there as blue metal ( crushed Blueish / gray rocks ) 
However in SA a Metal road is a dirt road using crushed limestone


----------



## jujube (Aug 15, 2020)

I have an old Ladies Home Journal from the early 20s.  There's an ad that states, "Don't ask for toilet paper, ask for Scott Tissue. It's the proper thing to do!"

Dangnabbit,  I'm just going to have to myself some couth one of these days.


----------



## Tommy (Aug 16, 2020)

Oh my!  To me, many of these have differing meanings, e.g.,

Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat?  A loveseat is a type of short couch/sofa suitable for just two people.
Freezer or deep-freeze?  A deep freeze is a freezer that opens from the top.
Oven or stove?  An oven is the enclosed part of the stove (or range); it has a door.
Pantry or cupboard?  Our pantry is a large specialized cupboard specifically designed to hold non-refrigerated food.
Supper or dinner?  Breakfast, lunch, supper ... dinner is the largest meal of the day regardless of time (e.g., "Sunday dinner").
Pants, slacks, trousers?  Slacks are a dressier type of pants, typically wool or a wool blend. (Trousers?  My grandfather wore them.)
Dishtowel or tea-towel?  A dish towel is used for drying dishes.  A tea towel is purely decorative.
Crib or cot?  Baby's sleep in a crib.  A cot is a type of folding bed for adults.
Grocery store or supermarket?  All supermarkets are grocery stores, but not all grocery stores are supermarkets.
Garbage or trash?  Trash is all household waste while garbage is trash that contains food waste.
Chocolate bar or candy bar?  Candy bar is a generic term.  A chocolate bar is made of sweetened chocolate.
Shopping cart or buggy?  A shopping cart (in New England colloquially called a "carriage") holds food.  A buggy (or pram) holds a baby.

I suspect it comes down to individual preference.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 16, 2020)

I've used many of these interchangeably.  Usually whatever leaves my mouth first.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 16, 2020)

Slippers or houseshoes? - slippers
Shorts or short pants? - shorts (pants are underwear)
Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? - sofa - chesterfield is archaic
Fridge or refrigerator? - fridge
Freezer or deep-freeze? - freezer
Oven or stove? - oven - stove is a heater
Pantry or cupboard? - a pantry is a room for storing food.  A cupboard is a cupboard
Telephone or phone? - phone
Supper or dinner? - depends on time of day
Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes? - trainers / plimsoles  - different names in different areas.
Pants, slacks, trousers? - tousers
Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons? - tights
Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties?  generally underwear / undies
Kleenex or tissue? paper hanky
Soda or pop or cola? - lemonade

Dishcloth or dishrag? - dishcloth
Washing machine or washer?  - washing machine
Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)?  - tumble drier
Crib or cot? - cot
Soother or pacifier? - dummy
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers? - nappies
Diaper pin or safety pin? nappy pin
Diaper pail or diaper bucket?  - bucket
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? - plastic pants
Bathroom, washroom, powder room? - bathroom
Toilet training or potty training? potty training
Long-johns or long-underwear?  long johns

Grocery store or supermarket? - shop
Coffee, java, mud, brew?  coffee
Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey? - thingy
Garbage or trash? - rubbish
Trash-can or garbage pail? - bin
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue?  - Loo roll
Chocolate bar or candy bar? chocolate
Pancakes or flapjacks? - both,  they're two different things
Rubberband or elastic-band?  - either
Shopping cart or buggy? - trolley
Clothesline or wash-line? - clothes line
French fries, chips, fries?   - chips in the UK,  frites in Europe

And when we get off an aircraft, we do NOT deplane,   we disembark.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 16, 2020)

Wash cloth or wash rag? Wash Cloth
Slippers or houseshoes?  Slippers
Shorts or short pants?     Shorts
Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? Couch
Fridge or refrigerator? Refrigerator
Freezer or deep-freeze? Freezer
Oven or stove? Oven
Pantry or cupboard? Pantry
Telephone or phone? Phone
Supper or dinner? Supper
Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes? Sneakers
Pants, slacks, trousers? Pants
Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons? Stockings
Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties? Panties
Kleenex or tissue? Kleenex
Soda or pop or cola? Soda
Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes? Cigarettes
Family room, den, living room, rumpus room? Living room
Dishtowel or tea-towel? Dishtowel
Dishcloth or dishrag?Dishcloth
Washing machine or washer?
Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)? Dryer
Crib or cot? Crib
Soother or pacifier? Pacifier
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers? Cloth diapers
Diaper pin or safety pin? Diaper pin
Diaper pail or diaper bucket? Diaper Pail
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? Rubber pants
Bathroom, washroom, powder room?Bathroom
Toilet training or potty training? Potty training
Long-johns or long-underwear? Long-Johns
Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)? Training pants
Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling? Spanking
Grocery store or supermarket? Grocery store
Coffee, java, mud, brew?Coffee
Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey? Whachamacallit
Garbage or trash? Trash
Trash-can or garbage pail? Trash-can
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue? Toilet Paper
Chocolate bar or candy bar? Candy Bar
Pancakes or flapjacks? Pancakes
Rubberband or elastic-band? Rubberband
Shopping cart or buggy?Shopping cart
Clothesline or wash-line? Clothesline
French fries, chips, fries? French Fries


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Love everyone's responses!

Thanks you folks for dropping-by to add interest to, along with a measure of fun to this topic!

I best get busy and answer my own OP.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Wash cloth or wash rag? washcloth
Slippers or houseshoes? slippers
Shorts or short pants? shorts
Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? couch
Fridge or refrigerator? fridge
Freezer or deep-freeze? freezer
Oven or stove? both, oven when baking, stove when cooking
Pantry or cupboard? pantry
Telephone or phone? phone
Supper or dinner? supper
Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes? runners
Pants, slacks, trousers? pants/slacks
Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons? pantyhose
Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties? panties/underpants/underwear
Kleenex or tissue? both
Soda or pop or cola? pop
Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes? cigarettes
Family room, den, living room, rumpus room? living room
Dishtowel or tea-towel? tea-towel
Dishcloth or dishrag? dishcloth
Washing machine or washer? both
Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)? both
Crib or cot? crib
Soother or pacifier? soother
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers? diapers (when referring to cloth)... Pampers (when referring to disposables)
Diaper pin or safety pin? I say both, though I do refer to safety pins as safety pins
Diaper pail or diaper bucket? diaper pail
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? rubber pants
Bathroom, washroom, powder room? bathroom (my mom used to say toilet)
Toilet training or potty training? toilet-training
Long-johns or long-underwear? long-johns
Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)? training pants/soakers/potty pants
Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling? spanking/lickin'
Grocery store or supermarket? both
Coffee, java, mud, brew? coffee
Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey? all the above!
Garbage or trash? garbage
Trash-can or garbage pail? both
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue? toilet paper
Chocolate bar or candy bar? chocolate bar
Pancakes or flapjacks? pancakes
Rubberband or elastic-band? rubberband
Shopping cart or buggy? both, while dear husband calls it a "wagon"
Clothesline or wash-line? both
French fries, chips, fries? fries


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Soother or pacifier?....Dummy
> Cloth diapers or cotton diapers?  ...Nappy
> Diaper pin or safety pin? ....Safety Pin
> Diaper pail or diaper bucket?.....Nappy Bucket
> ...


LOVE the term "port" for suitcase!!!

Here in Canada we refer to our roads and highways as "paved" or "blacktop".


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Oh my!  To me, many of these have differing meanings, e.g.,
> 
> Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat?  A loveseat is a type of short couch/sofa suitable for just two people.
> Freezer or deep-freeze?  A deep freeze is a freezer that opens from the top.
> ...


"Trousers"... haven't heard anyone use that word in such a long time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Slippers or houseshoes? - slippers
> Shorts or short pants? - shorts (pants are underwear)
> Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? - sofa - chesterfield is archaic
> Fridge or refrigerator? - fridge
> ...


Have always loved the Canada vs the UK difference in words.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> LOVE the term "port" for suitcase!!!
> 
> Here in Canada we refer to our roads and highways as "paved" or "blacktop".


Here in our part of America refer to roads and highways as "paved or blacktop..."


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 16, 2020)

Wash cloth or wash rag?   Bath cloth
 Slippers or houseshoes?  House shoes
 Shorts or short pants?   Shorts
 Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat?   Couch
 Fridge or refrigerator?  Fridge
 Freezer or deep-freeze?  Freezer
 Oven or stove?  Oven
 Pantry or cupboard?   Pantry
 Telephone or phone?  Phone
 Supper or dinner?   Depends - dinner if with friends, supper everyday same old same old
 Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes?  Tennis shoes
 Pants, slacks, trousers?  Pants
 Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons?  Stockings
 Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties?  Panties
 Kleenex or tissue?   Kleenex
 Soda or pop or cola?  Soda
 Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes?   Cigarettes
 Family room, den, living room, rumpus room?  Living room
 Dishtowel or tea-towel?   Dish towel
 Dishcloth or dishrag?   Dish cloth
 Washing machine or washer?   Washer
 Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)?   Dryer
 Crib or cot?   Baby bed
 Soother or pacifier?  Pacifier
 Cloth diapers or cotton diapers?   Cloth
 Diaper pin or safety pin?  Diaper pen
 Diaper pail or diaper bucket?  Diaper pale
 Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers?  Diaper covers
 Bathroom, washroom, powder room?  Bathroom
 Toilet training or potty training?  Potty training
 Long-johns or long-underwear?  Long-johns
 Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)?  Training pants
 Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling?   Spanking
 Grocery store or supermarket?  Grocery store
 Coffee, java, mud, brew?   Coffe
 Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey?  Use all three!
 Garbage or trash?   Either
 Trash-can or garbage pail?  Trash can
 Toilet paper or bathroom tissue? Toilet paper
 Chocolate bar or candy bar?  Candy bar
 Pancakes or flapjacks?  Pancakes
 Rubberband or elastic-band?  Rubber band
 Shopping cart or buggy?  Shopping cart
 Clothesline or wash-line?  Clothes line
 French fries, chips, fries?   French fries

Whew, got a little obsessive there with items, activities associated with babies bottoms!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Wash cloth or wash rag?   Bath cloth
> Slippers or houseshoes?  House shoes
> Shorts or short pants?   Shorts
> Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat?   Couch
> ...


My husband's mantra has always been, "do it right, or don't do it at all", hence the vast array of wording/terms listed.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 16, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I've used many of these interchangeably.  Usually whatever leaves my mouth first.





Tommy said:


> Oh my!  To me, many of these have differing meanings, e.g.,
> 
> Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat?  A loveseat is a type of short couch/sofa suitable for just two people.
> Freezer or deep-freeze?  A deep freeze is a freezer that opens from the top.
> ...


Agree with most of Tommy's refinements.  Will add:
While all diaper pins are safety pins, not all safety pins are diaper pins. DP's are larger and have additional safety features on them.
Shopping cart is only known as that. "Buggy" means "wonky" in my world. A carriage is a baby stroller from mid-1960s and earlier.
Family room or den is a less formal room than a living room. My house has both - as do many.
I don't use the word cupboard for anything. Pantries are cabinets that hold food. We have cabinets in our bathrooms, hallways, garage, some bedrooms, etc.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank goodness for cut and paste....

Wash cloth or wash rag? Wash Cloth
Slippers or houseshoes? Slippers , but when I was a kid they were refered to as houseshoes
Shorts or short pants? Shorts
Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? Couch, the sofa was the longer of the two
Fridge or refrigerator? Depends I use both
Freezer or deep-freeze? Freezer
Oven or stove? Oven is the bottom the stove is the whole thing, sometimes just the hob
Pantry or cupboard? cabinet
Telephone or phone? both, depends on context
Supper or dinner? Dinner, but that also can be lunch
Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes? tennis shoes
Pants, slacks, trousers? Pants
Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons? all but hose--they refer to different things
Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties? Panties
Kleenex or tissue? Kleenex
Soda or pop or cola? pop
Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes? Cigarettes
Family room, den, living room, rumpus room? When I was a kid we had a living room, den and a rumpus room (used for another purpose)
Dishtowel or tea-towel? Dishtowel, tea towels are only used to cover risingbowls of  dough
Dishcloth or dishrag?Dishcloth when in use, dishrag when it's being discarded
Washing machine or washer? both
Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)? Dryer
Crib or cot? Crib
Soother or pacifier? Pacifier
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers? Cloth diapers
Diaper pin or safety pin? safety pin
Diaper pail or diaper bucket? Diaper Pail
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? hasn't come up in my life
Bathroom, washroom, powder room?Bathroom
Toilet training or potty training? Potty training
Long-johns or long-underwear? Long-Johns are thermals, other types are long underwear
Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)? never came up
Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling? Spanking
Grocery store or supermarket? Grocery store
Coffee, java, mud, brew?Coffee
Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey? all of them depends on circumstances
Garbage or trash? Garbage is food waste, trash is paper, card board, and what not
Trash-can or garbage pail? Trash-can--my father refered to it as a "pizza can" Yeah...no pizza in my childhood home...
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue? Toilet Paper
Chocolate bar or candy bar? All chocolate bars ARE candy bars, so I use both
Pancakes or flapjacks? Pancakes
Rubberband or elastic-band? Rubberband
Shopping cart or buggy? Shopping cart
Clothesline or wash-line? Clothesline
French fries, chips, fries? French Fries


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 17, 2020)

Oris Borloff said:


> Thank goodness for cut and paste....
> 
> Wash cloth or wash rag? Wash Cloth
> Slippers or houseshoes? Slippers , but when I was a kid they were refered to as houseshoes
> ...


It's funny and odd for me to think about now, though at the time I thought nothing of it. That is, living room vs rumpus room.

In our house we always referred to it was a "living room", yet at my best friends house it was "rumpus room". Crazy but true.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2020)

Wash cloth or wash rag? Dishcloth
Slippers or houseshoes? Slippers
Shorts or short pants? Shorts
Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? Couch
Fridge or refrigerator? Fridge
Freezer or deep-freeze? Freezer
Oven or stove? Oven
Pantry or cupboard? Pantry
Telephone or phone? Telephone
Supper or dinner? Aussies call it Tea like the English
Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes? Sneakers
Pants, slacks, trousers? Pants
Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons? Pantyhose
Panties, underpants, underwear, knickers, briefs, undies, skimpies, scanties? Gussies 
Kleenex or tissue? Tissues
Soda or pop or cola? Fizzy Drink
Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes? Coffin Nails
Family room, den, living room, rumpus room? Family Room
Dishtowel or tea-towel? Tea Towel
Dishcloth or dishrag? Dishcloth
Washing machine or washer? Washing Machine
Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)? Tumble Dryer
Crib or cot? Cot
Soother or pacifier? Dummy
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers? Nappies
Diaper pin or safety pin? Safety Pin
Diaper pail or diaper bucket? Nappy Bucket
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? Pilchers
Bathroom, washroom, powder room? Bathroom for Shower and Toilet for toileting
Toilet training or potty training? Toilet Training
Long-johns or long-underwear? Long Johns
Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)? Trainer Pants
Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling? Smack
Grocery store or supermarket? Supermarket
Coffee, java, mud, brew? Coffee
Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey? Thingamybob
Garbage or trash? Rubbish
Trash-can or garbage pail? Rubbish Bin
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue? Toilet Paper
Chocolate bar or candy bar? Both
Pancakes or flapjacks? Pancakes
Rubberband or elastic-band? Rubberband
Shopping cart or buggy? Shopping Cart
Clothesline or wash-line? Clothesline
French fries, chips, fries? All 3
@Aunt Marg that was fun

_Fitted rubber crib-sheets & rubber pants... two of the greatest inventions I could have ever asked for as a mom!_
Like Quote Reply
R


----------



## katlupe (Aug 18, 2020)

Wash cloth
Slippers
Shorts
Couch
Refrigerator
Freezer
Oven or stove - well, to me they are two different things.
Pantry or cupboard, this too, is two different things. I had a pantry which was another room.
Telephone
Supper
Tennis shoes
Pants
Pantyhose
Panties
Tissue
Soda
Cigarettes
Family room to me is different from the living room.
Dishtowel
Dishcloth
Washing machine or washer, I say both.
Dryer
Crib
Pacifier
Cloth diapers
Safety pin
Diaper pail
Plastic pants
Bathroom
Potty training
Long-johns
Training pants
Spanking
Grocery store
Coffee
Whatchamacallit
Garbage
Garbage can
Toilet paper
Candy bar
Pancakes
Rubberband
Shopping cart
Clothesline
French fries


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2020)

*What do you call it/how do you say it?*


OK...here goes;


Wash cloth or wash rag?* I'm a man of the cloth*
Slippers or houseshoes? '*Slippers'.....good term....as in bust my ass on the ice outside*
Shorts or short pants? *Shorts (all inclusive...outside, inside, underside)*
Couch, sofa, chesterfield, love-seat? *Couch for this grouch *
Fridge or refrigerator? *Beerbox*
Freezer or deep-freeze? *Icebox*
Oven or stove? *Hotbox*
Pantry or cupboard? *Don't know...wife's dept*
Telephone or phone? *Phone*
Supper or dinner? *Either.....just have it ready when I am*
Runners, sneakers, tennis shoes? *Just shoes (I don't play tennis, I can no longer sneak, I don't run)*
Pants, slacks, trousers? *Wranglers ( I do wrangle) *
Pantyhose, hose, stockings, nylons?* Socks for me (those other things are for wimin)*
Kleenex or tissue? *Toilet paper ('tissue' is for wusses)*
Soda or pop or cola? *Beer*
Cigarettes, ciggies, smokes? *Smokes (I'll need one after this)*
Family room, den, living room, rumpus room? *Cabin.....the only room and not much of it*
Dishtowel or tea-towel? *Rag*
Dishcloth or dishrag? *Rag*
Washing machine or washer? *Scrub board*
Dryer or tumbler (referring to electric clothes dryer)? *Clothes line *
Crib or cot? *Bed*
Soother or pacifier? *Me*
Cloth diapers or cotton diapers? *Rag*
Diaper pin or safety pin? *(????????)*
Diaper pail or diaper bucket? *(????????)*
Rubber pants, plastic pants, waterproof pants, baby pants, vinyl pants, diaper pants, diaper covers? *(????????)*
Bathroom, washroom, powder room? *Privy or outhouse*
Toilet training or potty training? *(????????)*
Long-johns or long-underwear? *Don't know....lucky to wear shorts*
Soakers or training pants (referring to toilet training baby)? *(????????)*
Spanking, lickin', whoopin', paddling? *Fun*
Grocery store or supermarket? *Grocery *period
Coffee, java, mud, brew? *All....soon*
Whatchamacallit, thingamajig, doohickey? *That....thing (help me out here, I just had it in my hand)*
Garbage or trash? *Garbage (as in trash and politics)*
Trash-can or garbage pail?* See the above*
Toilet paper or bathroom tissue? *TP*
Chocolate bar or candy bar? *Candy bar (knew an ol' stripper by that name)*
Pancakes or flapjacks? *Hotcakes...now*
Rubberband or elastic-band? *Don't know....don't use 'em*
Shopping cart or buggy? *Grocery cart (a cart where groceries go...duh)*
Clothesline or wash-line? *Clothesline (wash-line? Whatza wash-line?)*
French fries, chips, fries? *Fries (not mushy peas)*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *What do you call it/how do you say it?*
> 
> 
> OK...here goes;
> ...


I hereby give you both a  and a  on this one!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 18, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I hereby give you both a  and a  on this one!


----------

